# Summer Cutting Cycle Log.



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

I am going to log my summer cutting cycle... This will be my first journal... Hope you enjoy.

*Stats*

Age - 21

Weight - 215lbs

Height - 5ft 11

Starting bodyfat - 15-20%

*Goals*

*
*Maintain all muscle mass and cut to under 10% bodyfat.

*Cycle*

*
*weeks 1-14 - TTM (Test, Tren, Mast E) 2ml per week (200mg of each compound)

weeks 1-8 - Anavar 100mg daily

weeks 1-14 - Clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off

weeks 10-14 - Winstrol 100mg daily

*Diet*

*
*

*
*diet will be 2000 calories per day... High Protein, High Fat, low carb

then every 7-10 days i will have a reefed day. bringing my calories unto maintenance, lowering fat and upping carbs.

*Training*

*
*my training split is this...

Mon - Chest & Tris

Tues - Back & Bis

Wed - Rest

Thurs - Shoulders & Tris

Fri - Legs & Bis

Saturday - full body/circuit

Sunday - Rest

Cardio will be starting 200 calories burned on treadmill LISS in a fasted state then upping every week by 100 calories...

This will be starting Monday 5th May...

If your in i hope you enjoy 

MrG


----------



## Lazy G (Apr 15, 2014)

Im not expert mate but this looks like a hardcore set up!


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Don't see the need for the extra bi's and tri's on Thursday and Fri mate! Are these parts lagging?

Apart from that looks good and yes I would add in the winny, f*cking love the stuff!!


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Lazy G said:


> Im not expert mate but this looks like a hardcore set up!


Its my 3rd cycle i know what I'm doing mate


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Matthew5 said:


> Don't see the need for the extra bi's and tri's on Thursday and Fri mate! Are these parts lagging?
> 
> Apart from that looks good and yes I would add in the winny, f*cking love the stuff!!


i like to hit arms twice a week... Always have done. Just do 2 exercises after I've done Chest/Back/Shoulders/Legs mate...

And about the winny... what dose? cheers


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ah okay just the two exercises! Do you prefer doing that rather than 4 exercises in one go ye?

Depends tbh mate, what lab were you thinking of using? I've ran delta at 100mg ed for 4 weeks and it was great but have recently run dhacks at 50mg and that was better! Very good stuff!


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Matthew5 said:


> Ah okay just the two exercises! Do you prefer doing that rather than 4 exercises in one go ye?
> 
> Depends tbh mate, what lab were you thinking of using? I've ran delta at 100mg ed for 4 weeks and it was great but have recently run dhacks at 50mg and that was better! Very good stuff!


yeah as there already been used a bit when i do chest/back etc so i just do 2 exercises to fully burn them out.

I can get DHacks so ill just stick to them as there getting very good reviews


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

14 weeks of orals? Yikes!

I would do Winny 1-4 weeks and 10-14 weeks.

Will follow with interest.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

John J Rambo said:


> 14 weeks of orals? Yikes!
> 
> I would do Winny 1-4 weeks and 10-14 weeks.
> 
> Will follow with interest.


Just edited it haha... was supposed to we Winny weeks 8-12... thanks mate


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

bump...


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks good, looking forward to seeing your progress! Will you be posting up progress pictures as well?

Edit: Did you get the D-Hacks 50mg Var or 10mg?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks spot on, pretty much what I'm running at the moment. Will be upping to 700mg of each Test tren mast and I'm running 100mg ed tbol. may throw some clen there too in a while. Similar boat.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Nara said:


> Looks good, looking forward to seeing your progress! Will you be posting up progress pictures as well?
> 
> Edit: Did you get the D-Hacks 50mg Var or 10mg?


yes progress pics mate 

and I've ordered the 50mg dhacks


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

lewishart said:


> Looks spot on, pretty much what I'm running at the moment. Will be upping to 700mg of each Test tren mast and I'm running 100mg ed tbol. may throw some clen there too in a while. Similar boat.


nice mate. good luck :thumb:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I really like the DHack winny, i'm just running 50mg as a mild cutting stack and I really like it.

I wouldn't go for another brand unless i had to.

When i jab next i will do something similar but with short esters


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I really like the DHack winny, i'm just running 50mg as a mild cutting stack and I really like it.
> 
> I wouldn't go for another brand unless i had to.
> 
> When i jab next i will do something similar but with short esters


can't wait to see what the fuss is about with the is dhacks var!

i will also be getting dhacks winny too

bring on the shredzzz :thumb:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MrGRoberts said:


> can't wait to see what the fuss is about with the is dhacks var!
> 
> i will also be getting dhacks winny too
> 
> bring on the shredzzz :thumb:


They aren't magic. Just ronseal


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> They aren't magic. Just ronseal


Ronseal is Magic :lol:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Pics of the goodies :thumb:

The gear - 2 vials TTM, 2 Clenbuterol, 1 Anavar (will get another tub of Anavar on 3rd week). Also will get the Winny tabs 7th week.

The supplements - Go Nutrition :- Whey isolate, BCAAs, Glutamine, Taurine, Caffein.

Vitamins - Multivits, Vit C, Fish oil

Power food powders - Wheatgrass, Spirulina

Excited to start Monday :thumb:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

gonna get an earlyish sleep ready for tomorrow!!


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

first injection went smoothly. Taken 50mg Anavar this morning, other 50mg just now. Off to the gym 6-7ish. Chest & Triceps tonight!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

What are your cals at the moment , dropping straight to 2000 cals maybe unnecessary if your maintenance is 3000 etc and is better utilized and lowered further on in the diet

Jeez your gym is open late on a bank holiday monday


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> What are your cals at the moment , dropping straight to 2000 cals maybe unnecessary if your maintenance is 3000 etc and is better utilized and lowered further on in the diet
> 
> Jeez your gym is open late on a bank holiday monday


Starting calories at 2200 then slowly dropping if i need to...

haha my gym opening times are 5pm-9pm on bank holidays


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

MrGRoberts said:


> Starting calories at 2200 then slowly dropping if i need to...
> 
> haha my gym opening times are 5pm-9pm on bank holidays


See how you get on then mate

Strange times though, i like to get it done nice and early these days im there for 6am and got the nights free then.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> See how you get on then mate
> 
> Strange times though, i like to get it done nice and early these days im there for 6am and got the nights free then.


i always train at around 7pm. have something to look forward to all day then haha


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Chest and Triceps smashed.

I don't know if its just a placebo affect or actually the Anavar but i swear I've never been so pumped working out before. It was crazy. Cant wait to see what the next 12 weeks is going to bring!!


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

morning guys.

cardio done - 3.5mph @ 9% incline burning 200 calories.

shake consumed straight after cardio - 2 scoop whey isolate, 1 scoop BCAAs, 1 scoop glutamine, 1 tbsp Spirulina powder.

Next meal - 3 whole eggs, 3 egg whites, 25g cheese, 1/2 onion

rest day from gym so lowering carbs and upping protein and fat

have a good day :thumb:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Morning!

Day 4. No cardio today.

1st meal was- 2 scoop whey isolate, 1 scoop glutamine, 1 scoop BCAAs, 1 tbsp spirulina powder with 2 eggs, 4 egg whites, 18g cheese, 1/2 onion.

meal 2 is - 250g chicken breast, 200g mixed veg, 50g oats, 1 scoop isolate

have a good day :thumb:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

The pill box :thumbup1:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Yesterdays nutrition. Thats what i basically eat everyday. Obviously will be different on reefed day.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Day 5.

Cardio this morning on treadmill 3.5mph @ 9% incline burning 200 calories.

gym this afternoon was back and biceps.

diet today is the same as every other day... pics above ^^

and my sex drive is sky high... its ridiculous


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Day 7.

dreams are amazing... feel so real :tongue:

vascularity coming through and starting to lean out nicely and its only been a week. I can tell this is going to be one amazing cycle :thumbup1:

EDIT : pumps in gym from Var are amazing. No cramps etc as I'm smashing the taurine


----------



## Nickyb (Mar 14, 2014)

I agree with the dreams mate! Just finished a tren test cycle made some good gains and strength was amazing. Gona cut now like yourself with small dose test, winny, clen, t3. How much taurine u taking with the clen?


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Nickyb said:


> I agree with the dreams mate! Just finished a tren test cycle made some good gains and strength was amazing. Gona cut now like yourself with small dose test, winny, clen, t3. How much taurine u taking with the clen?


taking 4g pre workout and 2g before bed. seems to be doing the job :thumb:


----------



## Nickyb (Mar 14, 2014)

Il try that cheers mate! got bad cramps last time, don't think I was using enough


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Start of week 2 today.

2nd jab done easy.

still not much to report except getting leaner and vascular from the Clen and Var

expecting good things in next few weeks

strength just slowly starting to increase... only a few reps more


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Day 10.

Woke up, downstairs took 4 clen (160mcg) with scoop of taurine then cardio straight after...

Morning cardio done. 3.5mph @ 9% incline burning 200 calories.

Shake straight after cardio - whey isolate, bcaas, glutamine with all my morning pills. 50mg var, 2x fish oil, 2x vitc, 2x multivit

meal 1 - 6 eggs (2 whole 4 whites), 20g cheese, half an onion

meal 2 - 250g chicken breast, 100g garden peas, 50g oats, 1 scoop whey isolate

starting to notice slight changes now. waist getting smaller, seeing more vascularity etc

bring on the next few weeks... No sides as of yet. maybe a slight breathlessness when doing cardio and the dreams are still awesome!


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Day 15

Starting to look vascular as fck when working out. Veins all over my chest, arms, forearms... Loving the Var!!

Diet still on point not had a single craving yet. Although Wed is reefed/high carb day :wub: can't wait!!

Still no real sides just very sweaty/hot and breathlessness when working out... All good!!


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Exactly 2 weeks difference... theres an obvious difference


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

anyone following or am i wasting my time?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

2 weeks and you already achieved that result..impressive...can't wait to see your progress end of cycle.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Theseus said:


> 2 weeks and you already achieved that result..impressive...can't wait to see your progress end of cycle.


Thanks. Well on my way to my goal of sub 10% bodyfat


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Good progress, well done.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

High Carb Day!!

Been running on around 100g carbs or under for 16 days so I'm due a carb reefed as I'm looking flat as fck

todays macros are :-

protein - 144g

carbs - 477g

fat - 54

looking forward to seeing the veins tomorrow.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

MrGRoberts said:
 

> View attachment 151115
> View attachment 151116
> 
> 
> Exactly 2 weeks difference... theres an obvious difference


That's good progress there mate, looking good!!


----------



## Dwalt91 (Apr 8, 2012)

Following, new here looking to run very similar in a week or so


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Think the tren is kicking in I'm a raging mess. everything and everyone is doing my nvt in!!

get me to that gym now gonna destroy the weights!! :2guns:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Going to add T3 into the mix in few weeks... gonna read up some threads on here on how to run it...


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Day 18


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Day 20

decided not to take taurine pre workout today just to see what these Var pumps are all about and OMG i will NOT be doing that ever again!!

Was doing rack pulls and the back pumps were disgusting, in agony!

Definitely sticking with the Taurine...

Least i know the Var is G2G haha :thumb:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Left Pic - Day 8

Right pic - Day - 20


----------



## Dwalt91 (Apr 8, 2012)

Definatly looking leaner in such a short space of time, I think I'm going to start next Monday, how is strength etc?, and I saw you mention about dreams, are they strange? Lol


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

very similar cycle to what im going to be starting on friday, great results so far mate, big difference in such a short space of time.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Dwalt91 said:


> Definatly looking leaner in such a short space of time, I think I'm going to start next Monday, how is strength etc?, and I saw you mention about dreams, are they strange? Lol


not much on strength yet. will probably kick in next week or so... I'm cutting though so don't think ill gain much strength... we will see..

love the dreams, they feel so real, if only they where haha


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Keep up the hard work mate, will be interesting to see where you are in a few more weeks. Sounds as if that tren kicking in too! :devil2:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

sciatic said:


> Keep up the hard work mate, will be interesting to see where you are in a few more weeks. Sounds as if that tren kicking in too! :devil2:


thanks mate will update with pics around 8th week mark after I've finished with the Var

EDIT - Also gonna up my Tren to 400mg next week :tongue:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Tren is officially in the building lol...

was feeling super strong today on shoulders...

4 weeks ago was doing 40kg dumbbells 10reps 3sets on shoulder press... Today was doing 45kg dumbbells 10reps 3sets

felt like an animal the whole workout, didn't want to leave...

loving it


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Day 26.

Don't know how its possible to put size on when in a cal deficit but i definitely am. Strength randomly kicked in yesterday, feeling like superman in the gym

Gym owner hasn't seen me for 4 weeks as he was away. He said to me I've put some size on, my reply was thats strange I'm cutting lol :lol: ... Tren gainzzzz


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Also starting the clen again on Monday after 2 weeks off...


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

MrGRoberts said:


> Tren is officially in the building lol...
> 
> was feeling super strong today on shoulders...
> 
> ...


Great news mate!...Bring on the Tren :thumb:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

sciatic said:


> Great news mate!...Bring on the Tren :thumb:


yes mate can't wait for next few weeks


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Day 31.

Strength through the roof, getting leaner by the day, people asking me if I'm on anything lol

roll on next few weeks :thumb:


----------



## YOUNGMUSCLE (Mar 5, 2014)

MrGRoberts said:


> I am going to log my summer cutting cycle... This will be my first journal... Hope you enjoy.
> 
> *Stats*
> 
> ...


calories are very low in my opinion, at your stats most would start dieting at about 2600 calories, naturally


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

YOUNGMUSCLE said:


> calories are very low in my opinion, at your stats most would start dieting at about 2600 calories, naturally


well its working pal lol

getting leaner, stronger and bigger

i know what I'm doing


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MrGRoberts said:


> Day 31.
> 
> Strength through the roof, getting leaner by the day, people asking me if I'm on anything lol
> 
> ...


Great work. The seperation is coming out nicely


----------



## YOUNGMUSCLE (Mar 5, 2014)

MrGRoberts said:


> well its working pal lol
> 
> getting leaner, stronger and bigger
> 
> i know what I'm doing


Ok best of luck


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Great work. The seperation is coming out nicely


thanks mate


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

since i started 20mg Nolva on Saturday my libido has gone awful.

Had to start Nolva as right nip was getting sensitive...

Any ideas what i can do?

Was thinking of adding Proviron in at 25mg or 50mg...

Any ideas??


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Day 1 and Day 32 comparisons.

I know its different lighting but still thats a huge difference in not even 5 weeks.

Looking forward to seeing the difference at the end!!

No more pics till 8-10th week


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

You can see a diffrence there mate! Looks like your leaning very well.


----------



## Nickyb (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice progress mate. Keep it up


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Day 40 - starting to get vascular as fvck


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

UPDATE - Day 64

weighing around 204lbs at around 12% body fat.

Start Winstrol on Thursday at 50mg for first 4days then 100mg for 4weeks.

Last 5 week push now to get as shredded as possible :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good in that pic above mate


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Adz The Rat said:


> Looking good in that pic above mate


cheers mate. was just over 3weeks ago that. looking better now ill get a pic up of the difference in 9 weeks


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Left Pic day 1 at 215lbs

Right pic day 62 at 204lbs


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

MrGRoberts said:


> View attachment 153996
> 
> 
> Left Pic day 1 at 215lbs
> ...


Looking great there pal. Obviously committed to your goal. Inspired me that's for sure....Well done! :thumbup1:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

sciatic said:


> Looking great there pal. Obviously committed to your goal. Inspired me that's for sure....Well done! :thumbup1:


thanks bro. 5 weeks to get as shredded as possible :thumb:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

day 67.

started winny today at 50mg.

counted all the pills in the tub and I've had 62 instead of 60 :thumb: so 1 tab first 2 days then 2 tabs for 4weeks 2days.

This is gonna be fun  :tongue:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Serious change in those pics above, great work


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Adz The Rat said:


> Serious change in those pics above, great work


cheers mate


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

fvcked my diet up few times this week. but actually still look leaner, I'm guessing the tren liked the calories... hahah

oh well...4 weeks tomorrow of dieting with 100mg Winny ED

looking forward for the end result!


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Day 74.

Today is day 8 on the DHacks winny, starting to dry me out.

Getting really bad night sweats recently too


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

How you finding the winstrol?

Thinking of trying it myself.. may use 50mg a day as no idea how my joints will be.

looking in good shape in the new photo.. that vein running down your shoulder is crazy. :thumbup1:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

darren.1987 said:


> How you finding the winstrol?
> 
> Thinking of trying it myself.. may use 50mg a day as no idea how my joints will be.
> 
> looking in good shape in the new photo.. that vein running down your shoulder is crazy. :thumbup1:


only day 9 on the Winny not had any joint pain yet... will let you know if i do

haha cheers bro getting there :thumb:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

day 76... refeed day :wub:

feeling tired and fatigued recently so gonna have an aggressive refeed, i need it.

macros are - 3609 calories, 59g fat, 594g carbs, 178g protein

looking forward to this


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

MrGRoberts said:


> day 76... refeed day :wub:
> 
> feeling tired and fatigued recently so gonna have an aggressive refeed, i need it.
> 
> ...


Just had a quick skim through your journal mate. Great progress so far and looking good, keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

Unbelievable progress


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Getting-Lean said:


> Just had a quick skim through your journal mate. Great progress so far and looking good, keep it up :thumbup1:





younglad18 said:


> Unbelievable progress


cheers lads :thumb:


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

Ridiculous progress. Mental!! :thumb:

Well done mate, keep it up the good work. Bet you can't wait to see the very end result.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

A_L said:


> Ridiculous progress. Mental!! :thumb:
> 
> Well done mate, keep it up the good work. Bet you can't wait to see the very end result.


cheers mate got 3 weeks left :thumb:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

day 79.

3 weeks out from lads holiday. stepping it up a notch to get rid of this last bit of fat and get to around 7-8% body fat

Macros are - 259g Protein (51%), 103g Carbs (20%), 64g Fat (29%)... 1998 Calories

Fasted cardio 5x a week burning 400calories.

Lets go :thumb:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

im a sweaty tren mess in this heat... arghhhh horrible :crying:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

MrGRoberts said:


> im a sweaty tren mess in this heat... arghhhh horrible :crying:


Will be worth it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Adz said:


> Will be worth it mate :thumbup1:


haha of course mate :wink:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

looking juicy :tongue:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Should i add T3 at 50mcg for the last 2weeks before holiday to get last bit of fat off...

YAY OR NAY?


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Left pic - Day 1

Right pic - Day 84

Would you say I'm around 10% bodyfat now?

Last 2 week push, start back on the clen tomorrow too.


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

MrGRoberts said:


> Should i add T3 at 50mcg for the last 2weeks before holiday to get last bit of fat off...
> 
> YAY OR NAY?


I'd leave the t3 now mate, not worth messing with your thyroid for the sake of 2 weeks, then rebounding while on holiday!

Good progress


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Getting-Lean said:


> I'd leave the t3 now mate, not worth messing with your thyroid for the sake of 2 weeks, then rebounding while on holiday!
> 
> Good progress


yeah sacked that idea off.

back on the clen tomorrow anyway that will do the trick :wink:

cheers mate


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Left pic - Day 1

Right pic - Day 88

Loving the DHacks Winny!!


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

looking decent


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

lookin sick dude


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Super $ingh said:


> lookin sick dude


thanks man


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

looking good mate transformations amazing! give me serious motivation!


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

LukeCrossan said:


> looking good mate transformations amazing! give me serious motivation!


thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

MrGRoberts said:


> View attachment 155948
> 
> 
> looking decent


Looking great mate, your cycle experience has paid off there for you. Good work


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

First time visitor and seriously impressed with the changes, bud. I've just started my first proper tren cycle this week and this was exactly what I wanted to see.


----------



## spardaa (Dec 22, 2013)

definately motivated me to go ahead and try the great golden syrup.

Except ill be adding in T3 from the start

-i heard clen and anavar wasn't really all that useful when running tren, as the drug is already so strong. how did you find it?


----------

